
Intel Core i7-8700K overclocked reaches 4.8GHz on air - pulse7
https://www.tweaktown.com/news/59248/intel-core-i7-8700k-overclocked-reaches-4-8ghz-air/index.html
======
mtgx
At what TDP?

